# Crimping



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I want to start making some rigs out of 150-400lb mono. Is there a crimper kit that I can buy, or do I need to purchase the tool and the crimps seperate? Im asuming there is a different crimp for every size mono, so I will need many different ones? How will I know I do a good job and that my work will hold? Are some brands better than others? Thanks!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Get a crimper and the proper size crimps for the mono you are using. Crimp center out. Not to the ends a nice cup at the top and bottom is what I look for.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cup? So the very ends arent crimped all the way?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Handy link:

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

nissan11 said:


> Cup? So the very ends arent crimped all the way?


correct,if you crimp mono at the ends it will weaken it ,melton tackle sells a complete set for rigging,it's not cheap but it will take the guess work out and it is great quality


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

What Mike said, and the link dude posted is a very good guide to crimping. I prefer double barrel for everything, so I don't have to carry 2 different styles of crimps (meaning aluminum single sleeves for mono and double copper sleeves for cable). Don't use the aluminum crimps on steel cable. Also, the sleeve needs to fit SNUG before crimping. They can't be too small, but even a minor amount of wiggle room can cause a slipped crimp. One more thing, and it may be unnecessary, but it makes me feel better. Before I pull the tag close to the sleeve to crimp, I melt (blob) the end to help prevent slipping.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You can crimp all the way if you want. The rigs that I make are crimped that way and I have never had a problem with the mono weakening at all. Not saying that it won't weaken, just my experience.


----------



## abloke (Oct 12, 2010)

I found Leadertec very helpful,bought some gear from them and very happy with it.Definitely go the double sleeve crimps.I've used copper crimps on mono up to 150lb and aluminium on 400lb Hi-Seas leader material.I bought my crimping pliers from Leadertec.

Darren


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought this crimp tool from East Coast Sports for $30. The guy working there told me it would work for double barrel crimps. He told me to take the crimps and use the tool to squeeze them like this...
















Is that right?





-


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, that is correct. My crimper is almost exactly like that.


----------

